# Does black water extract help them?



## bozley

Is it a good additive, or a waste of time?


----------



## MR HARLEY

it brings stress levels down and makes your tank more amazon like . kinda like their natural habitat ....I do believ it is full of vitamins and nutrients...
I have used it before and i dont think its a waste..

The only thing that i dont like about it is that you have to pull the carbon filters out and the carbon or else the carbon will take it out of the water...i Used it for about a month ...
So you can either use it for awhile and have a smelly tank or not use it and not have a smelly tank ...
It did IMO bring up the level of activity with my reds ..... they seem to be more comfortable and tiny tiny bit less skittish...


----------



## kouma

very expensive and a waste of money IMO


----------



## serrasalmus_collector

Well I think black water is essential for breeding rare piranhas&#8230; I could be wrong I always use it&#8230; There are several companies that produce a peat media that can be substituted for the Charcoal or carbon&#8230; Fluvial and Marc Weiss make peat granular nuggets&#8230; Then run zeolite for ammonia removal&#8230; With standard water changes, and zeolite the aquarium won't smell&#8230; That's funny&#8230; I don't use any carbon and don't have any funky tanks&#8230;LOL...
Black water extracts will also allow plants to flourish with less light, and also produce a subdued lighting situation&#8230;The extracts can also be used to soften the water slightly&#8230; All the factors are necessary for breeding&#8230; But is you just want a show tank, I wouldn't use it @ all&#8230;
But if you are attempting to simulate the piranha's natural environment it is a necessity.I have never seen the piranha native biotopes.. These are just my ideas of what they look like&#8230; Possibly in December I may be going to South America to observe the fish in the wild&#8230; Then I will truly have an understanding of their natural lifestyle and biotope&#8230; From what I have experienced in my home aquarium black water extract was required for large spawns, and healthy fry&#8230; I even raise my fry in an acidic black water environment&#8230;

Peat Filter Media


----------



## bozley

Thanks for all the feedback. I have used it some, and it does add a nice tint to the water, giving it that natural look. I didn't know if the vit/min in it were also good for color, etc., and what your thoughts were on the health side of it.


----------



## tweaked

serrasalmus_collector said:


> Well I think black water is essential for breeding rare piranhas&#8230; I could be wrong I always use it&#8230;
> 
> Peat Filter Media


 I personally think that it's a waste of money. Never has worked for me with any kind of fish.

SC ... not to rag, but thought that you made your own stuff and never restored to using chem's?


----------



## Judazzz

*_Moved to Water Chemistry Forum_*


----------



## serrasalmus_collector

Thanks *tweaked* for declaring it is your opinion a waste of money&#8230; That is what the entire forum is about&#8230; Personal opinions and experiences&#8230;As for making my own stuff&#8230; Some I do&#8230; Peat can be bought @ the local home depot in 25 lb bulks for $3.00 I have used that&#8230; But I also have used a wide variety of products tailored for the aquarium&#8230;I was giving the link to make people aware that there are other filter medias to use instead of the carbon&#8230; I am experimenting now with the pellets&#8230; They soften the water, and compliment black water extracts&#8230;
I am 100% in agreement if you want a tank for show, or just to see them kill; no need for black water. All piranha I have seen can adapt to our tap water, minus the chlorine and chloramines. But if you are a different kind of hobbyist and want to duplicate their native biotope as close as you can... Then it is a necessity. I know reds can be spawned in 7.6 ph, which is totally different from the native approach&#8230;I myself, try to make them comfortable like the home land&#8230; and then Get them Horny&#8230;. <LOL>

Ps&#8230; <Warning> The more you attempt to duplicate their native environment, the more costly it will become&#8230;. Then you to may start to analize the water compositions and attempt to make you own products&#8230;

Tannis Acid can come from Tea&#8230;Leaves and instant&#8230; I have used both
Tannic Acid Can come from Oak Leaves&#8230;

I won't tell everything I have mixed together and put in my tank&#8230; Piranhas are expensive, and I don't want to be to reason for loss fish&#8230;

These are just some of my experiences and opinions...

Black water and substitute


----------



## tweaked




----------

